# Need HELP



## greg h (12 mo ago)

I have 96 Nissan HB 2.4 with 392K miles that will crank but not start. While driving the truck went dead. I have spark & fuel. Compression Cylinder 1 125psi Cynlinder 2-4 120psi. Then I did a wet test Cylinder 1 120psi, Cynlinder 2 180psi, Cylinder 3 170psi & Cylinder 4 150psi however on cylinder 2 & 4 after engine turned over 4 to five times i cut switch off & immediately started cranking again another 2 revolutions. I dont know if this really gives me a false reading. Is the 120-125psi on the dry test enough to start motor. I read another post with same make & model & that was enough compression to start their motor but I also know 120psi is out of spec according to my Haynes manual


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The standard compression spec on the KA engine is 192 psi and the minimum is 142 psi. Even with cyl 1 having a very low reading, the engine should still start up. You said that the engine died while driving on the road. This indicates that you may have a marginal camshaft position sensor that's located inside the distributor. The fix for that is to replace the distributor.


----------



## greg h (12 mo ago)

Is there anyway to test the sensor?


----------



## greg h (12 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> The standard compression spec on the KA engine is 192 psi and the minimum is 142 psi. Even with cyl 1 having a very low reading, the engine should still start up. You said that the engine died while driving on the road. This indicates that you may have a marginal camshaft position sensor that's located inside the distributor. The fix for that is to replace the distributor.


Is there anyway to test the sensor?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

greg h said:


> Is there anyway to test the sensor?


Here's a procedure taken from the FSM for continuity testing:









And this procedure for signal testing:


----------



## greg h (12 mo ago)

1 - 5 of 5 Posts


G
* greg h
Registered*
Joined 14 d ago
5 Posts
Discussion Starter · #1 · 11 d ago

I have 96 Nissan HB 2.4 with 392K miles that will crank but not start. While driving the truck went dead. I have spark & fuel. Compression Cylinder 1 125psi Cynlinder 2-4 120psi. Then I did a wet test Cylinder 1 120psi, Cynlinder 2 180psi, Cylinder 3 170psi & Cylinder 4 150psi however on cylinder 2 & 4 after engine turned over 4 to five times i cut switch off & immediately started cranking again another 2 revolutions. I dont know if this really gives me a false reading. Is the 120-125psi on the dry test enough to start motor. I read another post with same make & model & that was enough compression to start their motor but I also know 120psi is out of spec according to my Haynes manual


SaveShare
Reply Quote

[IMG alt="rogoman"]https://www.nissanforums.com/d1/avatars/m/30/30858.jpg?1564147553[/IMG]
*rogoman
Admin and Sup Mod keeping the peace*
Joined Dec 15, 2004
7,986 Posts
#2 · 11 d ago

The standard compression spec on the KA engine is 192 psi and the minimum is 142 psi. Even with cyl 1 having a very low reading, the engine should still start up. You said that the engine died while driving on the road. This indicates that you may have a marginal camshaft position sensor that's located inside the distributor. The fix for that is to replace the distributor.

KA-T for life, yo!

SaveShare
Reply Quote
Like
G
* greg h
Registered*
Joined 14 d ago
5 Posts
Discussion Starter · #3 · 10 d ago

Is there anyway to test the sensor?


SaveShare
Reply Quote

G
* greg h
Registered*
Joined 14 d ago
5 Posts
Discussion Starter · #4 · 9 d ago



> rogoman said:


[IMG alt="rogoman"]https://www.nissanforums.com/d1/avatars/m/30/30858.jpg?1564147553[/IMG]
*rogoman*


rogoman said:


> Here's a procedure taken from the FSM for continuity testing:
> 
> View attachment 8193
> 
> ...





rogoman said:


> Here's a procedure taken from the FSM for continuity testing:
> 
> View attachment 8193
> 
> ...





rogoman said:


> Here's a procedure taken from the FSM for continuity testing:
> 
> View attachment 8193
> 
> ...


Rogoman just wanted to thank you! Bought another distributor installed it yesterday & the truck cranked right up. It kind of hesitates when I start off but smooths out. I thinking I probably need to fine adjust timing. I have a P0301 DTC which is a misfire. So do you agree that my timing might be a little off. Let me know if I am off track. Thanks alot!!!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

greg h said:


> 1 - 5 of 5 Posts
> 
> 
> G
> ...


If you're still getting a P301, then your cyl#1 is just not working right. I don't think messing with the ignition timing is going to make much difference. In the beginning of your thread you stated that cyl#1 had a compression reading of 125 psi which is very low compaired to the other cylinders. You might consider doing a leak-down test on it to find out where you're loosing compression.


----------

